# My IBS story - hospital visits, etc. Any advice? Severe nausea & vomiting?



## ashbernie311 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm 19 now, but when I was 16 I began having cramping in my lower abdomen. Thinking it was a gyno problem, I headed to my OBGYN and found out everything was OK. For the past seven months I have had all day nausea, sometimes vomiting, diarrhea and stomach cramps. I actually went into the hospital just recently (was released yesterday evening) - I had xrays, ultrasound, cat scan, biopsy with an endoscopic scope & an colonoscopy. Everything came back in 'excellent' condition.Now I am suffering - I thought for sure they would find something, so the doctor diagnosed me with IBS & a spastic colon. Does anyone else have severe nausea and sometimes vomiting? I know it's not a general symptom, I'm just trying to find people to relate with.If you have any advice on how you fix it, or deal with the severity, please let me know. It's been OK dealing with the diarrhea, for the fiber has been helping - but I am curious if anyone with severe nausea/vomiting is on here and what you do to manage it?I have a feeling it's a lot anxiety/stress causing this to worsen.Thanks though - I've felt so hopeless lately. Any help/advice would surely help me.


----------



## RedSoxGirl (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey, Next time you see your doctor or call the office ask about taking ONDANSETRON ODT 4MG TABLETS or whatever MG they want to give you. This helped me with the nausea/vomiting. Before I took this pill I could never keep anything down or sometimes I would but before and after I ate I would feel like I was going to get nausea or vomit. So now when I feel like this I just put the pill under my tongue and it works really fast. Ask them to put you on anything to help with this because its really not a comfortable feeling to live with for months on end. Good luck to you!


----------



## lightning95 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey,I haven't had any vomiting, but I had something kind of similar happen to me. I was having such bad diarrhea, I could barely eat and nothing stayed in me, so I lost so much weight I had to go to the hospital. Both the doctor and I were sure there had to be some kind of inflammation problem or something, but nothing. So now I'm back to IBS. I'm glad I don't have crohn's or anything and all, but now what am I supposed to do? Like, when they thought I had crohn's they would find me a way to deal, but now I'm just supposed to "eat through the pain" because there's nothing really to do. Good luck with finding something that works.


----------



## PeaLea (Sep 16, 2009)

i have vomited in the early days, and still occasionally wretch but i think its due to anxiety and worry, i to had tests my thyroid blood cell count a test for coeliac apart from being on the slimn side (i have been all my life) doc said its ok ur not dyin u just have ibs. same as lightning95 i have to eat through the pain n nausea, i find that a glass of orange juice or water with something toeat helps it more..but i dnt always have to do it! i have no job and am at home all day which also doesnt help but eachtime i do go out or try to exercise i swear it makes things worse! ho hum oneday there will be a cure


----------

